# Free High Speed Internet Access! Seriously!



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Check out what Google is now offering in Beta. It's even faster than DSL and the best part is that it's absolutely F R E E! Click http://www.google.com/tisp/ and sign up!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

funny. :razz:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> funny. :razz:


Not "Funny" Read the article dude. It's really free!


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

wth? they r actually serious?! wats with all the dirty jokes hidden through out it?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

wait no, hahaha i just realized its april fools day, lol good one google, ya im slow


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

PFFT. My mom got me today also :/. She told me her and my dad were both in jail.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Reefneck said:


> Not "Funny" Read the article dude. It's really free!


I did read the article "dude."


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

lmao good april fools!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> I did read the article "dude."



lol....ok Dood! lol


----------

